# enclosure suggestions for ball python



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

my girl and i have had a ball for about the last six months and we keep circling the idea of making a new enclosure for him. he's currently in an old 55g tank that i used to house my oscar in and seems to like the artificial vines we've provided, so we wanted to make sure to have some in the new enclosure.

basically my idea was this: i'd like to have the enclosure about coffee table size (we were thinking 2' high by 4' long) and keep it as natural as possible (no newspaper, woodchips, or fake plants). i'm aware that balls tend to dig through substrate and the only answer i've seen for this is to cover the bottom in some kind of moss. i've seen similar setups for tree frogs that worked out fine and i'm confidant that i could get a nice moss coat over some artificial surface along the bottom of the tank. we include a couple good places for the little rascal to hide and i'd planned on heating with lamps, nothing really fancy there. this is kind of what i have in mind. i know the link is for a treefrog enclosure so i don't plan on this exactly but it's the direction i had in mind.
http://www.brianstropicals.com/building.html

my questions are: would a "living" substrate pose any problems in terms of what's healthier for the snake? i don't see this being a problem as balls would almost certainly be "familiar" with this type of material in the wild. i'd also like to have a few live plants though certainly they'd have to be the sort that wouldn't require lots of soil as there won't be any.

anyway, sorry if this has been answered but when i used the search function it didn't really show me any threads that addressed my question. haven't found a lot of sources online either, as most people i've talked to/read about seem content to chuck them in rubbermaid containers. my gf actually was told that the 55 is a terrible place to put them due to the space causing mental stress on the snake. i thought it's a good thing they don't come from somewhere like africa with LOTS of "excessive space". any comments/concerns/suggestions would be really helpful before we start this little project.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Here are my ideas for the ball python cage.
If you would like to use the 55 gal that will work just paint the sides and or back.
Or Buy a ready made back ground you like from the pet store!
If you have the hands on ability you could make a sweet cage out of expanded PVC board.
If not check out the king snake site for the different cage manufactures.
I would go with the plastic but that is me!
As for substrate I would try to steer away from living set ups like the link you posted for 
the frog cages.
Two main reasons for this snakes can easily fall prey to fungus infections if kept to damp.
And a ball python will only crush the grasses and plants in its cage. So weekly replacement 
may become needed to maintain the same tank/cage appearance.
My substrate of choice for balls is cypress mulch; it will maintain adequate humidity for shed 
cycles with a little misting, and looks pretty good in the cage. <<Better than butcher paper or news print>>
Next and this may be the most important, is the hide box ball pythons inhabit under ground animal
dens in the wild. So providing a safe spot for them to squeeze into can really make them feel at home.
In fact many breeders and keepers keep these pythons in rack systems with very simple 
set ups as I out lined above!

I hope I answered you question, if not let me know!
Greg


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Greg Stephens said:


> Here are my ideas for the ball python cage.
> If you would like to use the 55 gal that will work just paint the sides and or back.
> Or Buy a ready made back ground you like from the pet store!
> If you have the hands on ability you could make a sweet cage out of expanded PVC board.
> ...


would i have to worry about dampness and infection if the moss didn't require 100% humidity? i don't require the moss to look "perfect".


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I applaud anyone who wishes to house their snakes in enclosures that are large and roomy....your animals will do well in such set-ups....

The size you wish to do is great...no problems there....and as Gregg pointed out you will want multiple hide boxes here and there so the snake can find areas to retire too.....that keeps them feeding and secure, avoids stress and issues that stress bring.

The "living" substrate is a definate issue...for starters you definately DO NOT want a damp or wet substrate. Besides fungal issues you run into bacterial and protozoal problems...That does not mean you can not use something like dry sphagnum moss....but I seriously would recomend using aspen bedding. Live plants require soil, water, fertilizers, etc...and are excellent ways to bring mites into you collection..they can be used..but you are also constrained by using varieties that are stout enough to resist damage from the weight of the Ball Python..and that is problematic with the height of your enclosure.

Many people like bare enclosures...they are easy to maintain, they are helpfull in keeping problems at a minimum.....but they do have the draw back of being boring......Well designed decorated vivaria have the benefit of being asthetically pleasing and make an enclosure a real "display"...but the caveat here is they bring with them potential for problems, and to a new keeper those problems can be monumental and overwhelming.

Using the 55 gallon is not bad, and as you ahve noticed the regius likes to climb...it amazes me how few people realize they like to do that, unfortunately the average US keeper tends to over utilize rack systems, and boxes..while they work well for neonates they really are rather small for adult snakes. I am not blasting those of you that use them.I find that as a keeper matures and the more time that goes by, it is a natural progression to use larger enclosures as you begin to understand the dynamis of the importance of "range" to many of these species..any I digress, and derail...sorry....

Whatever you decide..remember the advice about plastic Gregg gave you?....it is a good one...if you use wood...find a QUALITY epoxy paint to seal the wood (good epoxy paints are expensive), I don't even like melamine, or similair materials as time and the smallest of errors lead to water damage, expansion, and locking in of odors....plastic has the advantage of not doing any of these things...and while you may have to spend some time hunting down sources of PVC board or similair materials, the time and expense is worth it.

Take your time, keep researching, keep thinking, and keep your eyes and options open.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

greg and CC, i appreciate the replies. i'll def. keep thinking about different things. this is horribly addictive though. i've already talked myself into delving into PDFs after the ball vivarium is done. good thing my gf loves all this stuff as much as i do, or i'd never get it done.


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

Take a look at the book "the Art of Keeping Snakes" its an eye opening experiance to keeping snakes in all natural vivariums including bioactive substrates, which I'll be switching my snakes over to shortly. ~ Rex


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I keep my 4' male in a 36"x18"x17"

I keep mine simple...large water dish, cardboard box for a hide and shredded aspen for substrate.


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

hey i know this is a bit off topic but would it be alright if once and a while i put a few gold fish in my balls water bowl. this wouldnt cause any harm to him drinking the water?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

You said:


> hey i know this is a bit off topic but would it be alright if once and a while i put a few gold fish in my balls water bowl. this wouldnt cause any harm to him drinking the water?


how much water is it? would have to be a lot of water, man goldfish wouldn't be good for the water. you have one of these?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You said:


> hey i know this is a bit off topic but would it be alright if once and a while i put a few gold fish in my balls water bowl. this wouldnt cause any harm to him drinking the water?


It could in fact cause it harm....and it would not be healthy for the goldfish either......

Keep your water bowls clean and filled with water


----------

